# Kittens/cats & M/F personality?



## ralphcor (Jun 28, 2003)

Hi all - I'm almost ready to take the plunge and get my first feline, still not sure if I want a kitty or older cat yet. After going to not 1 or 2 but 4 Humane Society's and Animal control shelters (why everyone calls em pounds?) I'm not surprised and glad there are so many to choose from for obvious reasons, but am lucky I get to pick and choose from so many and it makes it even harder.

I've gone days in a row to the places and noticed sometimes same ones they'll be just hanging out and others playful - so I guess my question is for those that adopted, how close to the real personality are you seeing vs. when you get them home?

On some of the tags saying M/F, age etc. they note "so sweet", "very playful" to give us an idea - so if they're like that as a kitten do they continue the same?

Also are males or females more active jumping around? I actually want one to be as active as can be playing, biting my feet when sleeping is cool too. A lady worker at one said males tend to lay around more on lap etc. when I would guess females have more of that sweet side.

I know alot probably has to do with how you interact with them, just trying to get an idea before I commit to one. I have this feeling once I get one another won't be far too long :wink:


----------



## Cyprian (Jun 25, 2003)

A kitten who is generally really cuddly will grow up to be a cuddly cat, but their personalities do change, really hyperactive kittens mellow out sometimes as they get older, sometimes not, I'm hoping Orion gets to the stage where he'll cuddle sometimes other then when he's dead tired.

I've always found male cats to be more friendly and cuddly, and females less so, but that could just be because I'm female so I get on better with the male cats.


----------



## Jessica (Jun 21, 2003)

As far as kittens go, I think it's all in how they are raised. We have had several sweet, friendly kittens leave our clinic and come back nasty and aloof. Even the owners complain about the cat's temperment. Often the problem began when the owners started to play to rough with the kitten and he grows up to think that it's ok to bite and scratch. If you teach your kitten that rough play is not acceptable chances are you are going to have a better tempered cat.

Also with kittens they need to get used to have things done to them like brushing and claw trimming so when they are young is the best time to do it.

As for trying to find a lovable kitten, you can pick out the most affectionate in the litter but often they will grow up to be anything but a lap cat. If you have an idea of the kind of cat you want, trying to find him as a kitten can be very difficult because you never know what you're going to get. You can try and raise him to be what you want but they have their own personalities and your efforts usually just wind up shaping that.

I adopted my cat, Xavier, as a kitten and thought he was going to be a real snuggler. He's almost three now and HATES to be held dispite all the holding he got as a kitten but he is real lovable... On his terms. Just don't expect him to curl up in your lap. LOL

That's why for me adopting adults is a better option. You get a better glimpse of their personality and you're saving a cat that could otherwise end up being euthanized because there wasn't anymore room for him.

I have three females and two male cats and I don't see much of a difference in them. They each have a very unique personality and they are all very active and playful. It helps to ensure they don't become overweight because that will suck any energy out of a cat. I also make sure I take a little time each day and play with them all with different toys. A bored cat is a sleeping cat so keeping them stimulated keeps them active and playful.

When I adopted my cats I saw big changes in their personality vs. the cage they used to be stuck in. I never expected my cat, Peaches, to be so affectionate but she is. She enjoyed be petted in her cage but once I took her home she started to follow me and my boyfriend around, begging for attention.

Fallon, was mellow and low key but liked the attention while she was waiting for a home and when I took her home, it took her a couple weeks but after that she constantly needed to be around me. If she wasn't she'd cry and cry till I came and let her know where I was. Her spunky side also came out which I was kind of shocked to see. She'd walk on her hind legs over to the dogs, waving her front feet in the air, smack their muzzles and take off into the other room.... Only to come out a few minutes later to do it again. :lol: 

Sampson was very misleading because in his cage he was very affectionate and loved to cuddle. When I got him home he became very independant and hated to be held. I still love him to pieces even though he wasn't the cuddler I thought he was going to be.

So no matter what you get you'll get attached and love their personality no matter how they turn out. It's difficult to choose one out of so many but I've found that when I met each of the cats I have now, I just knew deep down that they were comming home with me, no matter how I tried to talk myself out of it.


----------



## HelloBeautiful (Jun 4, 2003)

In my experience, males have tended to be more laid-back and dependent acting. Females that I've had will come around when THEY want to. When I got Misty, I thought she was this little shy, laid-back, cuddly kitten - wrong. She was just really sick and didn't feel good. She's kinda wild now. She still has her moment when she'll crawl in my lap for a daytime nap, but she don't hang on my like my male tabby used to.


----------



## ralphcor (Jun 28, 2003)

Guess I had it the opposite way, thinking that males would be more aggressive and playful while females would crave more attention wanting pets and lap time. Shelter worker said it's kinda like big cats (tigers etc.) that those males tend to just sit around more while the females are the ones that stay active hunting.

But I agree you'll never know what you're really gonna get until you spend the time with them. I'm not gonna say oh I want either a male or female. I think when I run into the right one I'll just know it and we'll have to feel each other out from there.


----------



## HelloBeautiful (Jun 4, 2003)

Here's my problem: see a cute face = want it.


----------



## ralphcor (Jun 28, 2003)

Ha! you think you only got that problem? This past week I went on countless trips everyday to places (shelters & Humane Soc.'s) and finally all 4 of them within an hour away back to back on Thurs. - I could pick out at least 2-3 at each I REALLY like, but then have to come back to reality and realize I have to pick only 1... but I'm having a hard time talking myself out of not getting 2 to keep each other company since I'm gone a lot sometimes.

Decisions decisions....


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Get 2 Get 2 Get 2 Get 2 Get 2!!!!


----------



## ralphcor (Jun 28, 2003)

way ahead of ya - 1 down, 1 to go :wink:


----------



## HelloBeautiful (Jun 4, 2003)

If I could I'd have 50 cats...lol....I'd be known as the crazy ole cat lady that talks to her cat ;;


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

My mother used to talk to my cats all the time. She called them "honey,' and talked to them as if they understood every word. I was pleased that she loved my cats, but sutprised to find myself doing the exact same thing! Watch out, Britt. It'll happen to you too!

As for female vs male personalities? In general, I find Toms to be more needy. My most playful cats have been females. Both of my cats love to sit on my lap, but, as I've said before, my male, Blueberry would like to be sewn onto me, so I couldn't go anywhere without him! 

At one time I had four cats, all females (all wandered strays) and each had a distinct personality. Pixie was the Alpha Cat, full of dignity, but loved to play with me, Creampuff, who lived up to her name, Checkers, the gold digger who absolutely hated me, and Nibs, the black cat with the Siamese personality and voice. What a bunch of characters! And, oh, how I loved them.

Pixie was my very special cat, who had three collies for parents. I hope you'll read her story in the Literature forum. She was so special... :)


----------



## ralphcor (Jun 28, 2003)

I've went in the Yahoo cat chat room before, and a lady there has 43 cats!

Well you are suppose to talk to em all the time aren't you?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Absolutely! However, when women are young, they think everything their mothers do is strange. I think it's mandatory, like disliking the music from the previous generation! :wink: Eventually we all turn into our fathers or mothers, even if we think it can never happen!


----------



## HelloBeautiful (Jun 4, 2003)

This is true...


----------



## Yanikin (Jul 7, 2003)

It's good to know I'm not mad... I talk to my kitties all the time, calling them darling and stuff. heehee!


----------

